
Free EBook: Why You Should Adopt Microlearning Based Training - eidesign01
https://elearningindustry.com/free-ebook-adopt-microlearning-based-training#.V87AkNrfbPU.netvibes
======
jmnicolas
"Of late, you would have heard a lot on microlearning based training."

Never heard of it and probably won't since it's too much friction to give
personal info to get the ebook.

